# Best way to put patch on bag?



## RobertPaulson (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm trying to put a CRC patch on my Chrome . Since my sewing skilz are nil, does anyone have any good ideas to make it stick? I read in an earlier thread that ShoeGoo works...that stuff is almost comparable to duct tape in terms of number of uses! Many thanks in advance!

R.P.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Dc*

I took my bag to the local dry cleaners along with my laundry. They have an alterations lady on staff that sewed my CRC patch on (its the rubber one with the sticky back to it). They even had a machine that sewed black on the top of the patch, and then yellow thread underneath so it wouldn't stand out under the flap. B*tchin'.

While we were at it, I added a cloth patch from the local Bicycle Kitchen too.

HW


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

Man... I like that Bicicletta Cucina patch... 

Do I have to be a SoCal'er to get one? 

You or Meat wanna hook a brother up?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

donkekus said:


> Man... I like that Bicicletta Cucina patch...
> 
> Do I have to be a SoCal'er to get one?
> 
> You or Meat wanna hook a brother up?


 I'll hook you man. Anyone who's ridden down Fillmore and almost ate is a cool cat.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

meat tooth paste said:


> I'll hook you man. Anyone who's ridden down Fillmore and almost ate is a cool cat.



Right on... (ride on?)...

shoot me an email: jacobslideATgmailDOTcom...

Thanks!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive...

Check your email.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*perfect timing*

I just bought a new chrome bag, as my old one was just not big enough to accomodate my work clothes and camera. I had the Citizen and now I have the Metropolis... I love it so far. Allready, I have sewn on my customary CRC patch. 

Here's how I did it: 
I just took a needle and thread and used a pair of needle nose pliers to help push/pull the needle through the thick stuff. Piece o' cake. I didn't sew the whole perimeter of the patch however. I just stitched like crazy at each corner and that's it really needs. 

cheerio,
RB the sick.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Arby said:


> I just bought a new chrome bag, as my old one was just not big enough to accomodate my work clothes and camera. I had the Citizen and now I have the Metropolis... I love it so far. Allready, I have sewn on my customary CRC patch.
> 
> Here's how I did it:
> I just took a needle and thread and used a pair of needle nose pliers to help push/pull the needle through the thick stuff. Piece o' cake. I didn't sew the whole perimeter of the patch however. I just stitched like crazy at each corner and that's it really needs.
> ...


Doesn't the stitchin' leak in the rain?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*nope! nm*



jumpstumper said:


> Doesn't the stitchin' leak in the rain?


nmnmnmnm and NM!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

RobertPaulson said:


> I'm trying to put a CRC patch on my Chrome . Since my sewing skilz are nil, does anyone have any good ideas to make it stick? I read in an earlier thread that ShoeGoo works...that stuff is almost comparable to duct tape in terms of number of uses! Many thanks in advance!
> 
> R.P.


shoegoo is all you need. i also put it on the toes of my sidis as bumpers so they dont wear out too fast. i think shoegoo is underrated. it will take you 2 seconds to apply the patch.


----------

